# What are your views on this?



## x__amour

Today I was flipping through a magazine I subscribe to and there was an ad for the Candie's Foundation. (If you don't know what that is, it's a foundation against teen pregnancy basically.) I'll include the picture of this ad but in the corner of it it says, "*Providing information about the devastating consequences of teen pregnancy.*" It says this in the corner of each ad they make, it's their "slogan". So my question is, do you think us becoming pregnant as teens was "devastating"? Why or why not? 

Here's the link to their website if you want to see it; https://www.candiesfoundation.org
 



Attached Files:







fergie.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 97


----------



## Marlarky

When I see the commercials with Bristol Palin, I get a little offended. "What if I didnt have a famous family" la de da... like okay, I dont have a famous family and I have everything I need for bubs and I will be a great mom even though Im only 20. Age doesnt matter as long as you are a good mom!! Now the one commercial where theres the girl whining that "I havent seen my friends in weeks!!!" I can agree with because if thats how youre going to act, then obviously you shouldnt have gotten pregnant. But teens who are actually GOOD moms shouldnt be discriminated against justbecause of their age.


----------



## x__amour

Marlarky said:


> When I see the commercials with Bristol Palin, I get a little offended. "What if I didnt have a famous family" la de da... like okay, I dont have a famous family and I have everything I need for bubs and I will be a great mom even though Im only 20. Age doesnt matter as long as you are a good mom!! Now the one commercial where theres the girl whining that "I havent seen my friends in weeks!!!" I can agree with because if thats how youre going to act, then obviously you shouldnt have gotten pregnant. But teens who are actually GOOD moms shouldnt be discriminated against justbecause of their age.

I agree, I definitely don't care for the Bristol Palin commercial whatsoever.
Happy due date, by the way! :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## sarah0108

I gert just as mad as you do hun about the media saying things against teen pregnancy.

There was a show over here called 'underage and pregnant' where they made teen mums look as though we had no clue about parenting and Jeremy Kyle's comments pee me off too :dohh: I get that we should avoid getting pregnant as a a teen really, but no need to tar us with the same brush about 'taking drugs' and 'getting p*ssed all the time' its no wonder people have such hatred towards young parents!

:hugs:


----------



## _laura

It does pee me off cause if you look on here there's so many of us learning and working aswell as raising our children fantastically. Someone told me when I was pregnant that you can either be a good parent or a really really bad one, it doesn't matter what age you are there's no two ways about it your parenting skills can only be good or horrendously bad. 

I'd like to think that everyone on here is good :) damn I know it! My mum even said I do a better job raising Max than she did me.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

That ad pisses me off royally!!!!
Okay, so maybe teens should be encouraged to go to uni and have a life before a baby and all that, but that just says "if you have a baby young your life is over and your baby will have nothing."
Some of us despite having babies young and maybe accidently, make amazing parents! And can provide everything for their baby and still finish their education etc! We're not shit parents because we're young!
My baby literally has EVERYTHING he could ever want. I finished my A levels with AAB and have a place for uni to study English. I have heaps of help from my family...I know other teens similar to me. I was 19 when I fell pregnant.
Sorry, this is VERY innacurate in MY case at least, and alot of other cases I know of on here and in RL!

And the most important thing? Well that advert implies that having a baby young means you will have huge regrets....
My life is better than it's ever been, i'm happier than ever and would NEVER turn back the clock. And I can say that hand on heart. Campaigns like this just fuel the judgement against teen mums. Which is for the most part, innacurate.

UGH.


----------



## Desi's_lost

We are all very lucky and we have supportive families and have found ways to make it work. I think these adds are targeting inner city kids who would be devastated by teen pregnancy. If I didnt have my parents, there is no way I would have been able to support Syri and i'm not an inner city kid =P so I kind of see this from both sides.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I think that is discusting. I CHOSE to have a baby when I did, I don't have nothing. I have my own house now and Luke has EVERYTHING that he needs and his own room. He's never gone hungry or without anything.


----------



## blueX4

I had my first in my teens and it is the best thing I did. Granted, it's not for everyone but having a baby young is by no means devastating!


----------



## lily123

I get really mad when i see things like this. and i'd quite like to slap Bristol Palin right across her stupid ugly face.
I don't think by any means the "consequences" of teen pregnancy are "devastating" at all! A baby is a blessing no matter what age their mother is!
IMO Teenagers should avoid getting pregnant or ttc before they are in a stable relationship, with jobs, their own house, and a steady income etc etc, and i definitely don't think there is enough advertisement out there for safe sex BUT don't bring babies into it... i don't think anyone in their right mind would look at an innocent little baby and think "Oh, what a devastating consequence..." :dohh:
x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I haaaaatee how teen parents are judged mostly by the media, not all of us regret it and if I could go back in time I would have had steven exactly when I did, I fell pregnant at 16 and had him at 17. Thanks to the way things went they did I have an amazing family my own house, I finished a 2 year college course while I was pregnant, I'm now studying health and social care and I plan to go to uni next year and I'm still with stevens dad who supports us. How anyone can say that's devastating is beyond me. You never see teen mums being given the credit that we all deserve (except on here where your never judged my age)! X


----------



## annawrigley

There's only 1 consequence of teenage pregnancy that I would deem to be 'devastating' but we're not allowed to go into that here....


----------



## Marzipan_girl

annawrigley said:


> There's only 1 consequence of teenage pregnancy that I would deem to be 'devastating' but we're not allowed to go into that here....

I couldn't agree more! :cry:
Babies are beautiful. like, I don't know any teen mums who regret their kids! I know loads who are eaten up inside everyday from the alternative! Sure it's tough being a mum...it can be VERY tough for some. But I still don't think they regret it? Why is there a campaign against teenage mothers?! It's basically a campaign against BABIES! Why not a campaign instead for safe sex? I feel soooo annoyed right now! What if some pregnant girl who isn't sure what to do, but deep down wants to keep her baby but is being pressured into an A by her parents/friends/OH reads that and then makes the biggest mistake ever?
I know not everyone regrets having one but still....
Sorry I know we shouldn't go into this but I'm sooo angry at that bullshit!


----------



## stephx

I don't think ANY pregnancy should be described as devastating! X


----------



## lily123

Marzipan_girl said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> There's only 1 consequence of teenage pregnancy that I would deem to be 'devastating' but we're not allowed to go into that here....
> 
> I couldn't agree more! :cry:
> Babies are beautiful. like, I don't know any teen mums who regret their kids! I know loads who are eaten up inside everyday from the alternative! Sure it's tough being a mum...it can be VERY tough for some. But I still don't think they regret it? Why is there a campaign against teenage mothers?! It's basically a campaign against BABIES! *Why not a campaign instead for safe sex?* I feel soooo annoyed right now! What if some pregnant girl who isn't sure what to do, but deep down wants to keep her baby but is being pressured into an A by her parents/friends/OH reads that and then makes the biggest mistake ever?
> I know not everyone regrets having one but still....
> Sorry I know we shouldn't go into this but I'm sooo angry at that bullshit!Click to expand...

Exactly!
x


----------



## amygwen

Sorry but I don't understand it LOL
Like the "Not the way you pictured your first crib, huh?"
What does that mean? I took it as since we are teen parents that we can't afford a nice, better crib hahaha. But I don't think that's it? :haha:


----------



## lily123

amygwen said:


> Sorry but I don't understand it LOL
> Like the "Not the way you pictured your first crib, huh?"
> What does that mean? I took it as since we are teen parents that we can't afford a nice, better crib hahaha. But I don't think that's it? :haha:

I think they meant crib as in slang for house :haha:
xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

stephx said:


> I don't think ANY pregnancy should be described as devastating! X

I think it would be if you were 13, not a dime to your name and your family kicks you out. You guys are only looking at our situations but dont forget others arnt as lucky. A pregnancy leading a terrified and uneducated mother to leave their newborn in a trash can is far from a blessing or anything else. :nope: that would be devastating.


----------



## Leah_xx

Those ads are all dumb and I personally think its wrong of them to have something like that. Being a teen mom isnt the worst thing in the world and I deff wouldnt call it devastating. We took the responsibility and kept our baby, some girls didnt have the choice of keeping theres but we did and now we are raising our babies and we couldnt imagine it any other way.We are raising them and taking care of them. Its not like we are just leaving them in a corner and not taking care of them.
I couldnt imagine my life without Gracelynn, We still have our families who are supportive and sorry we arent bristol palin who has a rich family like that but some of us are in school, some of us are working but we ALL ARE RAISING OUR BABIES!!
This site makes me sick!!!!


----------



## nadinek

Well...I dont know. If you use "traditional" ideas of what's good or successful then yeah i see where they come from. like yeah i'm less likely to have an awesome house at 30 or have a perfect job or have travelled the world. i'll be poor and looking after my babies rather than going through school in a normal time or living in a dorm or joining societies. i don't have a super nice wardrobe because I'm spending most of my $$$ on my babies. So sure if thats whats important to you it's "devastating."

But i have my babies love. Which is worth more...yeah i know which is worth more to me. i wouldn't have chosen this path but it happened and i'm not unhappy it did at all.


----------



## LoisP

Just went onto the website and found these 'facts' about teenage parenting.

&#8226; Fewer than half of teen mothers receive a high school diploma &#8211; fewer than 2% earn a college degree by age 30.

&#8226; Teen mothers face incredible challenges. They are more likely to be unemployed and live in poverty.

&#8226; 8 out of 10 fathers don&#8217;t marry the mother of their child.

&#8226; Daughters of young teen mothers are 3 times more likely to become teen mothers themselves.

&#8226; Sons of teen mothers are twice as likely to end up in prison.

&#8226; The US has the highest teen pregnancy rate I the industrialized world &#8211; twice as high as England and Canada, and eight times as high as the Netherlands or Japan. Nearly half of teens have never considered how pregnancy would affect their lives.


So basically i'm likely to be unemployed forever, live in poverty, Ben will probably never marry me and Shaun will probably end up in prison :rofl:


----------



## Leah_xx

I know what your saying Lois.
Gracelynn is gonna be a teen mom, im going to be unemployed and i guess Im not going to get my diploma here in like 2 1/2 months.


----------



## rjb

LoisP said:


> Just went onto the website and found these 'facts' about teenage parenting.
> 
>  Fewer than half of teen mothers receive a high school diploma  fewer than 2% earn a college degree by age 30.
> 
>  Teen mothers face incredible challenges. They are more likely to be unemployed and live in poverty.
> 
>  8 out of 10 fathers dont marry the mother of their child.
> 
>  Daughters of young teen mothers are 3 times more likely to become teen mothers themselves.
> 
>  Sons of teen mothers are twice as likely to end up in prison.
> 
>  The US has the highest teen pregnancy rate I the industrialized world  twice as high as England and Canada, and eight times as high as the Netherlands or Japan. Nearly half of teens have never considered how pregnancy would affect their lives.
> 
> 
> So basically i'm likely to be unemployed forever, live in poverty, Ben will probably never marry me and Shaun will probably end up in prison :rofl:

these are some warped statistics.
i hate this foundation. :growlmad:


----------



## Leah_xx

I agree Rebecca. I wanted to email that foundation and flip.


----------



## LoisP

Catherine_17 said:


> I agree Rebecca. I wanted to email that foundation and flip.

we all should:thumbup:


----------



## rjb

it's just like the people who glare at teen moms.
it's straight up ignorance.
i guess we all might as well quit now, since we'll never get diplomas, or jobs, or married, and all our kids will ever be ar pisoners and pregnant teens.. and we all know being a pregnant teen is the worst thing ever! :growlmad: :dohh:


----------



## Leah_xx

Past honorees have included Senator Hillary Clinton, Katie Couric, Paula Zahn, Governor Thomas Kean, Jane Fonda, and Kim Catrall. Past performers have included Jackson Browne, Jennifer Hudson, Lionel Richie, Teddy Geiger, Jewel, Ashlee Simpson, and Destiny&#8217;s Child. these were all people who have gone for this campaign


----------



## rjb

i'd like to send them a note saying, "hi! i got pregnant at 14, and i'll be going to college this fall, at 16. is that alright with you? or would i be throwing of your statistic?"


----------



## Leah_xx

this is what i said:

To whom this may concern:
My name is Leah and I'm a teen mother to a beautiful little girl named Gracelynn who is 4 1/2 months old. I am a Senior in high school continued my schooling at home when I was on bed rest and the six weeks after I had her. I am going to college this fall. So can you tell me if a teen mom is likely not to get her diploma then how come I am getting mine on May 29th?
I never imagined I would be a mother at 17 but I wouldn't call it devastating, I call my daughter a beautiful blessing and a miracle. A baby is no where close to being devastating. Not all "Teen Moms" will drop out of high school, be unemployed or live in poverty. All the facts you have taken are from a certain group of teen moms.
There is never a good post about teen moms its always negative and that's wrong. You don't look past the bad ones and see the good teen moms, the ones that are doing something with their life for their child and shame on your for that. The teen moms that give up and don't do whats best. There are teen moms out there that are in school, continuing their education, working jobs and taking care of there babies.


----------



## annawrigley

I don't get what the group is, how can you be anti teen pregnancy?! What does that mean? Should we all be burned at the stake? :haha: I've not looked at the website and don't particularly wish to but surely some sort of charity to help teenage mums would be more productive than an anti teen pregnancy group!

Desi, I'm not sure exactly how things work over there. I know over here we are lucky in that pretty much whatever situation the mother is in she can be given the support she needs. So if a 13 yr old in the situation you said got pregnant would they get no help whatsoever? What would happen if they kept the baby? Would they be on the streets or have to give the child away?


----------



## rjb

annawrigley said:


> I don't get what the group is, how can you be anti teen pregnancy?! What does that mean? Should we all be burned at the stake? :haha: I've not looked at the website and don't particularly wish to but surely some sort of charity to help teenage mums would be more productive than an anti teen pregnancy group!
> 
> Desi, I'm not sure exactly how things work over there. I know over here we are lucky in that pretty much whatever situation the mother is in she can be given the support she needs. So if a 13 yr old in the situation you said got pregnant would they get no help whatsoever? What would happen if they kept the baby? Would they be on the streets or have to give the child away?

in the us we pretty much get no help.
we can get medicaid for our babies.
and wic and food stamps
but if you have nowhere to live, i'm not even sure how you can get that. :shrug:


----------



## Leah_xx

the only place that i know of you can go for if you have been kicked out is like a shelter but I am not even sure if you can.


----------



## x__amour

I really am not a big fan about the Candie's foundation. Like it has been said, why not make ads about using protection instead of basically slamming teen pregnancy? There is another ad that really angers me. It says, "*You think being in school sucks? You know what sucks a whole lot more? A baby. Almost every 2 hours for feeding time. And breast feeding isn't always easy, so if you choose to use formula, you're looking at about $1,500 a year. Guess school doesn't suck that badly, huh?*"
 



Attached Files:







hilaryd-dot-org_candiesfoundation-001.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## amygwen

lily123 said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Sorry but I don't understand it LOL
> Like the "Not the way you pictured your first crib, huh?"
> What does that mean? I took it as since we are teen parents that we can't afford a nice, better crib hahaha. But I don't think that's it? :haha:
> 
> I think they meant crib as in slang for house :haha:
> xxClick to expand...

:rofl:
oh my godddddd!
DUH
I can't believe I didn't realize that hahahaa


----------



## Leah_xx

x__amour said:


> I really am not a big fan about the Candie's foundation. Like it has been said, why not make ads about using protection instead of basically slamming teen pregnancy? There is another ad that really angers me. It says, "*You think being in school sucks? You know what sucks a whole lot more? A baby. Almost every 2 hours for feeding time. And breast feeding isn't always easy, so if you choose to use formula, you're looking at about $1,500 a year. Guess school doesn't suck that badly, huh?*"

that one really angers me too!!
And not all the time you look for that much money to spend on formula!!
Grr i sent that a email


----------



## annawrigley

:rofl:


----------



## newmommy23

I am an "inner city" kid and I would NEVER call Molly "devastating" I think that's pretty unfair. I mean all of us are busting our butts to raise our kids and honestly I think a lot of us on here are better parents than "proper" adults


----------



## Leah_xx

True keegan true


----------



## Callie-xoxox

That is ridiculous. We are all soo lucky to have the support we have.
I can understand an add for preventing teen pregnancy but not anything as bad at this.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Is that hillary duff on that picture?? Never buying anything associated with her again, hmm why not try to boost safe sex as someone previous said instead of making out like teen mums have no life when their baby is born because its not the case! I shall be sending an email tomorrow during my free time at COLLEGE! X


----------



## Leah_xx

Stevensmummyx said:


> Is that hillary duff on that picture?? Never buying anything associated with her again, hmm why not try to boost safe sex as someone previous said instead of making out like teen mums have no life when their baby is born because its not the case! I shall be sending an email tomorrow during my free time at COLLEGE! X

Exactly what i did today


----------



## stephx

Desi's_lost said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> I don't think ANY pregnancy should be described as devastating! X
> 
> I think it would be if you were 13, not a dime to your name and your family kicks you out. You guys are only looking at our situations but dont forget others arnt as lucky. A pregnancy leading a terrified and uneducated mother to leave their newborn in a trash can is far from a blessing or anything else. :nope: that would be devastating.Click to expand...

If I was in that situation I would put the baby up for adoption, and my child would be an amazing gift to someone :) I stick by my opinion, no pregnancy is devastating x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Lol anyone seen the one that says - something about not what you expected your first set of wheels hehe nope no one puts a newborn into a buggy like that their too small :) in your faceee!! Try actually doing some REAL research before u set up a campaign! X


----------



## Leah_xx

yeah saw them all
there just dumb


----------



## stephx

Stevensmummyx said:


> Lol anyone seen the one that says - something about not what you expected your first set of wheels hehe nope no one puts a newborn into a buggy like that their too small :) in your faceee!! Try actually doing some REAL research before u set up a campaign! X

I would far rather be pushing round my baby than have a nice car any day!! This campaign sounds ridiculous x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

stephx said:


> I would far rather be pushing round my baby than have a nice car any day!! This campaign sounds ridiculous x

I second that! X


----------



## LoisP

On the note of 'first wheels' i have a car... and a baby? :shrug:
so IN YOUR FACE campaign!
:haha:


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah I got a car 2 years ago! And I have a baby! And I graduated while pregnant! And starting college this fall! 

I HATE that foundation!


----------



## LoisP

I think alot of teen mums are better mums than 30+ aged ones


----------



## KaceysMummy

This is so ridiculous, I've never seen this ad before probably as from UK, but why can't people focus more on helping prevent drugs or helping alcoholics instead, which could really lead to a devastating life! Giving birth is the most naturalist thing ever, and its only normal to have children - no matter what age. Its about time us teen mums got applaud for all our hard work and effort rather than stereotyped even more!

xxx


----------



## annawrigley

Lol Lois. Same with the 'crib' one :shrug: I may not own it but hey


----------



## Thaynes

I love my son and wouldn't change a thing either. I can see where having babies can hurt people but I also see the upside. Some of the girls I know in my area that had children young wouldn't have suggested in life if they didn't have that little face looking up at them. Having my son young makes me want to go farther in life then I had planned.


----------



## AriannasMama

That whole campaign is more so to prevent teen pregnancy using scare tactics rather then to insult everyone who had their kids young.

I don't see anything wrong with trying to prevent it, I know all of us would like to prevent the same thing from happening to our LOs because it really isn't easy.

IDK I'm not offended by it :shrug:


----------



## Burchy314

"You think being in school sucks? *You know what sucks a whole lot more? A baby. *Almost every 2 hours for feeding time. And breast feeding isn't always easy, so if you choose to use formula, you're looking at about $1,500 a year. Guess school doesn't suck that badly, huh?" 

That is what offended me! Having a baby does NOT suck! It is life that you brought into this world! It is AMAZING!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Catherine where did u send your email too the only one I seen on the site was an information one x


----------



## annawrigley

But if you want to have a baby, something like 'not the crib you imagined huh' isn't gonna scare you. You'd be like yeah...

Everyone knows what contraception is and how it works and I just don't think this is the best way to promote it! If someone is stupid enough to not use protection when they don't want a baby then IMO it's their problem!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

annawrigley said:


> But if you want to have a baby, something like 'not the crib you imagined huh' isn't gonna scare you. You'd be like yeah...
> 
> Everyone knows what contraception is and how it works and I just don't think this is the best way to promote it!* If someone is stupid enough to not use protection when they don't want a baby then IMO it's their problem!*

Completely agree! Everybody knows what can happen if you don't use protection. If you were that against getting pregnant you'd have put something on!

Tbh, it does offend me, but at the same time I try to not let it. I hate that they make us seem like shitty parents and like it ruined our lives having children so young, but at the same time if it gets the message across than I can't really complain. I love Olivia more than anything in the world and would not change having her for anything, nor do I regret having her young, but this is *not* the life style I would want for her.

I want her to be in love and have experienced high school and college, I want her to rent a beach house with her friends for the summer just because they can. I want her to get married and have that honeymoon bliss stage. I want her to do all the things she wants to before having children, because no matter how much we love our children there are certain things we can no longer do because we're parents.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I love Olivia more than anything in the world and would not change having her for anything, nor do I regret having her young, but this is *not* the life style I would want for her.
> 
> I want her to be in love and have experienced high school and college, I want her to rent a beach house with her friends for the summer just because they can. I want her to get married and have that honeymoon bliss stage. I want her to do all the things she wants to before having children, because no matter how much we love our children there are certain things we can no longer do because we're parents.

exactly. in my opinion this is what the foundation is about. I love my daughter more than anything and she's taught me for the first time in my life to stand up for myself BUT it bothers me every day that I can't support her. And even though I have started being able to, its only because my parents help me run an ebay business. Yes she'll never go without but the opertunities that may have been there for her had I waited may not necessarily be there now. That's devastating to me as a parent. Maybe its not like that for all of you, but it is true for just as many teen parents as it isnt. And in my case, her father didnt stand by so thats also something that bothers me every single day. I wouldnt be surprised if that 80% standard is true in the US.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I'm not against on what they are trying to do but its their approach to it that annoys me, maybe if they had a campaign against unprotected sex instead of targeting teen pregnancy then maybe they can tackle the issue of safe sex and protecting against STIs and STDs which I would consider more threatening than pregnancy, kill 2 birds with one stone x


----------



## vhal_x

> Research has shown that teen girls who have been _exposed to the [Candies] foundation_ and its messages are more likely to view teen pregnancy and parenthood as *stressful and negative*,

Argghh, their entire website has pissed me off beyond belief now!


----------



## rjb

i guess that i can't disagree with them trying to prevent teen pregnancy, but i think they could do it by stating things tactfully instead of using a scare tactic.
am i the only one who doesn't think that a crib or stroller is terrifying?
maybe they should get teen mom's POV on things instead of making up rude slogans.


----------



## pinkribbon

I've never seen this advert before, is it in England? I'm an advertising student at uni and I actually WILL complain about this if it is. If people express offense they actually won't be able to use it anymore, that's how it works. I'm very surprised it hasn't already been banned!

Age has nothing to do with parenting.


----------



## AriannasMama

Idk. I don't really see any of it as rude, saying "not how you pictured your first crib, huh?" is saying wouldn't you rather get your own place before having a child? I would have preferred that, and I can't change it now so I wont ever view being a young parent as negative, but wouldn't you prefer your child view becoming a parent so young as something they should avoid? I think campaigns like this are needed.

I would prefer Arianna see these ads rather than teen mom and all those shows, most of those girls have what not every teen mom will so it doesn't show a accurate portrait of being a young mother.


----------



## annawrigley

pinkribbon said:


> I've never seen this advert before, is it in England? I'm an advertising student at uni and I actually WILL complain about this if it is. If people express offense they actually won't be able to use it anymore, that's how it works. I'm very surprised it hasn't already been banned!
> 
> Age has nothing to do with parenting.

No its in the US


----------



## Leah_xx

Stevensmummyx said:


> Catherine where did u send your email too the only one I seen on the site was an information one x

I sent it to the information one to see if they would email me back or transfer it to someone else


----------



## faolan5109

I understand what they are trying to do but honestly they need to but it another way. Im sorry but if you old enough to have sex then you should wrap that shit up or its your own damn fault. Don't make all of us look like shit parents and get celebrities to campaign against us. Grow up, and if you are not man enough to take care of your child then be man enough to give your child to a family who can.


----------



## faolan5109

Not to mention that I have lost all faith in bristal palin for this because she has a kid and should NOT be talking about her child or life like that ( she has more money then god now because of her mom and dancing with the stars). Sorry I am not going to pity you Bristol or any of you assholes on there.


----------



## newmommy23

I think they just need to promote safety. Instead of treating the situation like it is the worst thing that could possibly happen to anyone to have a baby. 
And as for the people saying use protection if you don't want a baby, that doesn't work for all of us. Miss Molly was failed prevention....just saying.
I honestly think the whole thing is horribly insensitive and not even working....so maybe they should work on keeping kids off drugs.


----------



## annawrigley

I didnt know who this Bristol was so i looked her up and...

_Former gang members travel to schools to educate teenagers about the risks of gang life. Recovered addicts lecture to others about the risks of alcohol and drug abuse. And yes, a teen mother talks about the benefits of preventing teen pregnancy."_

Errr, what? Cos thats totally the same thing :dohh: Stupid whore, maybe if she put as much energy into looking after her kid as banging on about how it ruined her life and no other teens are allowed to have children because it is sooo devastating and all unmarried teens should be abstinent (yeah right) she might be a half decent mother
BOOM
Not that I have any idea what kind of mother she is but she annoyed me. And I'm sure she has ALOT of help...


----------



## Burchy314

Bristol Palin is the daughter of Sarah Palin who was the governor of Alaska, she has a lot of money from that, I am sure she has a ton of help, i doubt she even does anything for her kid. And I am pretty sure she did a playboy photo shoot. Her life is obviously not ruined and I doubt it is devestating.


----------



## jenny_wren

what a fucking moron!!

her poor child's going to grow up knowing
that she goes around telling people how much
it ruined her life and how no one should have
children at a young age :nope:

maybe she should bloody well look after her
child instead of promoting what a huge
mistake having that child was :growlmad:

it wont work, it'll just piss people off and
her child's going to hate her, great mother
she is, perhaps she should get her priorities right
first before she 'educates' others

sorry i don't even know who she is
but i do think she deserves a hard reality slap :growlmad:​


----------



## jenny_wren

i don't disagree with trying to promote
safe sex etc by the way ... but they certainly could have
done it in a much nicer way, with someone
who's maybe a good role model, not a stupid
hypercrite :dohh:​


----------



## annawrigley

She needs a slap then! I would always tell people its hard being a teen mum if they asked, im not going to lie, but I would never say I regretted it (cos I dont) or that it 'devastated my life' :wacko: My life's better than its ever been! I'm actually doing something productive now all thanks to my little guy xx


----------



## annawrigley

Haha hear hear Jenny (thanks button has disappeared for some reason) xx


----------



## amygwen

I hate Bristol Palin.
Boooooooooooooo!


----------



## Burchy314

I showed those to my Mom and she was disgusted about the "you think school sucks? you know what sucks more? a baby." one!

She also was disgusted that Bristol Palin was one of the people indorsing (sp?) it! 

So it isn't just teen moms who are disgusted. Even teens who haven't been through it are. They need to change their ways!


----------



## faolan5109

annawrigley said:


> I didnt know who this Bristol was so i looked her up and...
> 
> _Former gang members travel to schools to educate teenagers about the risks of gang life. Recovered addicts lecture to others about the risks of alcohol and drug abuse. And yes, a teen mother talks about the benefits of preventing teen pregnancy."_
> 
> Errr, what? Cos thats totally the same thing :dohh: Stupid whore, maybe if she put as much energy into looking after her kid as banging on about how it ruined her life and no other teens are allowed to have children because it is sooo devastating and all unmarried teens should be abstinent (yeah right) she might be a half decent mother
> BOOM
> Not that I have any idea what kind of mother she is but she annoyed me. And I'm sure she has ALOT of help...

Yeah thats her. She is an ass who disided completely rebal against mommy and daddy because they were too over bearing. She pisses me off soooo much! Promote safe sex, even use yourself as an example saying its not easy but even they shit like that about your child. Devastating my ass! Because she has akid she is famous HMM if money is soo bad "my god curse me with it and may I never recover!" ( sorry quote from my favorite musical, points if you know what it is lol)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Fiddler on the roof!


----------



## annawrigley

I've been in Fiddler on the Roof :D


----------



## fantastica

Burchy314 said:


> "You think being in school sucks? *You know what sucks a whole lot more? A baby. *Almost every 2 hours for feeding time. And breast feeding isn't always easy, so if you choose to use formula, you're looking at about $1,500 a year. Guess school doesn't suck that badly, huh?"
> 
> That is what offended me! Having a baby does NOT suck! It is life that you brought into this world! It is AMAZING!

If you read the whole thing, it doesn't say having a baby 'sucks'...it's saying a baby sucks more, as in from your boobs!


----------



## fantastica

I don't actually disagree with the whole thing...yes of course having a baby young isn't exactly devastating. I think though that some young people think having a baby will be a breeze, someone to love them etc. etc. all a great idea, when in reality it's tough. You don't have a stable job, home, partner or w/e. Obviously everyone's circumstances are different, and it doesn' even all matter in the end. 

I love Jacob more than anything, and he was semi-planned. I would never say he ruined my life, he's made it so much better, BUT if a teen came to me and said they wanted a baby...I would definitely tell them how it isn't really a good idea, even my friends now who are 22ish...I still tell them to wait...there is so much to do and experience and having babies can wait, and sometimes I think more people do need to be aware of just how hard it can be. 

Although don't even get me started on the Palin family. F*cking idiots.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I think this advertising campaign has gone about promoting safe sex in completely the wrong way, and shot itself in the foot. There ARE devastating consequences to unprotected sex - imagine being told you were infertile due to chlamidya, that you were HIV positive, that the pappilloma virus that had given you warts had also given you cervical cancer...that is truely devastating. How anyone can look at teen mothers and decide that their babies are obviously the worst consequence of unprotected sex is a moron.


----------

